# How do I make pulled sugar.



## rarneyjr14 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have been watching these sugar and chocolate competitions on TV and I have always wanted to learn how they make and work with pulled sugar. Are there any books or videos that I can get so that I can learn here at home?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's an older thread that may be of interest. You may want to look into one of the Susan Notter courses depending on where you live.

Dave

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/3434/pulled-sugar-for-dummies


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Taking classes is much better than learning it by yourself at first... then practice by yourself after the classes .

First learn from an expert then practice to become an expert.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

As you have seen by the thread that Dave posted, there is so much involved in this type of sugar art.

_*Sugar Pulling & Sugar Blowing by Ewald Notter*_ is a fantastic book to learn from but like with most books in sugar pulling it comes with a big price tag. (you can get them used and in good shape if this is truly something you want to learn)

_*The art of Confectioner Sugarwork and Pastiallage*_ is another good book.

I believe there are video's you can look at where Ewald and Susan show some pretty amazing talent and pieces when creating their showpieces.

You can build your own warming station if ever you decide to start up. Safety is the biggest concern when working with this medium.

We have a member on this site that has done some amazing work. He has mastered it, the pics are here in the gallery.

Here is Susan Notter in a video : 




I truly wish you the best ,

Petals.

I believe it is Chef Pete, Chef Rat, Chefraz and Chefcopperpot besides so many others that have made some incredible showstoppers.

  and so many others.....


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Not the easiest art to master. You need the right equipment to. In all honesty you hav to have a good amount of Artistic ability.


----------

